# Allergies and Nutrition



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I thought this was a very interesting article on allergies and nutrition. It does lean towards a raw diet but it still contains a lot of useful information.

http://www.tolldenfarms.ca/allergies.htm


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Funny you mention allergies because I started observing in Oreo that when he is on raw he licks himself more "back there". I checked to see if he needed to get his glands expressed and he checked out fine in that regard, but I noticed redness in that area. To me that is a sign of allergies, so I immediately put him back on the Salmon Fromm's that he is on and in a week that has cleared up completely. I find with Oreo the healthy paws causes allergies in him within a 2 week period and takes a good week for it to clear up. So looks like Healthy Paws is out. I will see if I look into the NV medallions instead. I tried the Tollden Farms brand and he looked at me like "Wha?! You kidding me right???..." So for now, Fromm's Salmon it is.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

What type of meat were you feeding Oreo? Chicken,Lamb,Beef? Could it be he's allergic to a specific meat?

I'm surprised he feels that way with the Tollden Farms, it's pretty much the same as Healthy Paws in the sense of both are patties.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I know it was weird, but I tried both the chicken and beef with Tollden and a no go.  Then when I tried the Healthy paws Chicken, he loved it, but then gets an itchy bum! And seems he licks his paws when on Fromm's Chicken a la veg. So chicken seems to be the allergen. At least that is a possiblity.


----------

